# VK - Black Friday Specials Extended



## Gizmo (24/11/17)

*






All black friday specials are extended for the Vape Meet! See you all there! 

Also Available at Bel Airs shopping Centre where they got to miss out today due to a revamp!*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (24/11/17)

Hehe
Operation: Black Saturday
Love it


----------

